# (SOLVED)After migrated to systemd, do I still need openrc

## pstar

Trying to figure something out myself: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-979122.html

Now I am wandering what to do with openrc, if I am using gnome/systemd profile? 

In perticular: 

1.Do I keep need OpenRC options in kernel config, the systemd wiki page show only systemd enabled, nothing about openrc, so the openrc is optional, as far as kernel config concerns?  

2. Do I need keep openrc installed in my system?

This might be userful info:

 *Quote:*   

> # equery depends openrc
> 
>  * These packages depend on openrc:
> 
> media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0 (system-wide ? sys-apps/openrc)
> ...

 Last edited by pstar on Sun Dec 22, 2013 3:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Yes, openrc needs to be installed, at least until the systemd devs get smart enough to figure out how to create their own functions.sh

Don't know if it needs any kernel configs.

----------

## ulenrich

@pstar 

Yes, keep openrc. Anon-E-moose correctly states there is nothing special needed in the kernel to run openrc (compatible therefore with FreeBSD). It is the other-way-round: systemd needs pretty much recent kernel features - as might be needed by other applications.

----------

## TomWij

You can track this at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373219 and once it is resolved and sys-apps/openrc is removed from @system, the next depclean will remove it from your system given that you have no other packages depending on it; you can already remove sys-apps/openrc from /var/lib/portage/world right now. The file has already been written a while ago, just has some more discussion happening; some happened yesterday, I think we're close to resolution of this bug.

----------

## pstar

Hi thank you guys for the useful information.

Last night finally found out that I was still using openrc as there was a line in my grub.conf using "init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" but I really should be using "real_init=..." instead.

I just disabled openrc option in my kernel and the new kernel seems working fine.Last edited by pstar on Sun Dec 22, 2013 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

not

init=/=usr/lib/systemd/systemd

if systemd is only requiring 1 file from openrc, is there anything stopping copying that file elsewhere and reinserting it once openrc is purged?

----------

## TomWij

If you do that, you need to take one of the latest attachments on the bug; the OpenRC version relies on some OpenRC functionality thus you would need to extract more than one file if you were to do it your way.

----------

